# Angled Oil Filter Housing



## badger. (Aug 5, 2013)

I beleive the quantums had angled oil filter housings similar tot he fox hosuing. I'm just trying to confirm this b/c I'm trying a 1.6td swap into a samurai. If anybody has one for sale I am looking to buy one shipped to 01027. 

thank you

David


----------



## Gimbu (Jul 17, 2018)

Does anyone know the part number for the angled fuel filter housing? One that has spaces for a high pressure oil switch and an oil line to the turbo. My 85 Quantum has one from an older model that didn't use a pressure switch so the wire just hangs. Now that it has started leaking I'd like to replace it with the right part.


----------

